# check these out!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## hunterdm1998 (Apr 28, 2012)

Go to my pictures to see my new rc pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! here are most of them
:wave:
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## hunterdm1998 (Apr 28, 2012)

*oops*

sorry bout the


----------



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

Looks like a lot of fun! Wish I had a nice area like that to run my stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## hunterdm1998 (Apr 28, 2012)

*it is!*

It is fun, it not the best, but the track i practiced at closed  so this will do!


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey Hunter those are cool. Have a race buddy that ran just about the same colors. looks like a blast


----------



## Rocketseller (May 5, 2012)

Nice Air!:thumbsup:


----------

